# Some stuff that was on my current job.



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Gas fixtures. Old wire and old fixtures.


Cool stuff! I like that switch. How old was the house?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

MollyHatchet29 said:


> Cool stuff! I like that switch. How old was the house?


No clue. Last date I found was 19 something. Prob older. You want the switch. There's like 7 or so of them


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MollyHatchet29 said:


> Cool stuff! I like that switch. How old was the house?


Here ya go.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Neat old stuff. Found some cloth insulated/cloth sheahted nm cable today with a 16 ga. EGC. I have never seen any cloth on cloth with a EGC.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Did you guys end up fishing in new wire for that new ceiling?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Did you guys end up fishing in new wire for that new ceiling?


nope, that was done before we got to it, we will prob move it from the 3rd floor. if we cant just tie and pull


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> nope, that was done before we got to it, we will prob move it from the 3rd floor. if we cant just tie and pull


Just cut lots of holes...:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Just cut lots of holes...:thumbup::laughing:


we will. hate it when they are too impatient or dont know that we need access. first day I was there we had to rush to run smoke detc. wires before they sheetrocked over the chase.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> we will. hate it when they are too impatient or dont know that we need access. first day I was there we had to rush to run smoke detc. wires before they sheetrocked over the chase.


Yup they always wait till the last minute and think it should be easy.:no:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Being a person that primarily works in old houses.... Old stuff sucks. Just today I had to deal with a Jbox that had like 14 crispy cloth covered wires in it. Old = Garbage, New = good. Every once in a while I come across an old device thats pretty cool though. They dont make devices the way they used to, thats for damn sure.

Just another thought..... A person that pays over a half million for an OLD ass house with cloth covered wiring, water damage and the works must have something wrong with their brain. Im working on one of those houses now.... adding a few new circuits, still the house is a piece of crap. I dont get it, but I probably never will because ill never be rich.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Being a person that primarily works in old houses.... Old stuff sucks. Just today I had to deal with a Jbox that had like 14 crispy cloth covered wires in it. Old = Garbage, New = good. Every once in a while I come across an old device thats pretty cool though. They dont make devices the way they used to, thats for damn sure.
> 
> Just another thought..... A person that pays over a half million for an OLD ass house with cloth covered wiring, water damage and the works must have something wrong with their brain. Im working on one of those houses now.... adding a few new circuits, still the house is a piece of crap. I dont get it, but I probably never will because ill never be rich.


I love old houses. Mostly for the high ceilings. Old woodwork. And the mysteries of why was this here and why did they do this this way. Yet are best when you can rip down all the plaster. Wiring. And plumbing and just redo it.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> I love old houses. Mostly for the high ceilings. Old woodwork. And the mysteries of why was this here and why did they do this this way. Yet are best when you can rip down all the plaster. Wiring. And plumbing and just redo it.


You havent dealt with it as long as I have then. Until then, Enjoy it, learn from the old ways and have fun taping up old crispy cloth covered conductors. :thumbup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You havent dealt with it as long as I have then. Until then, Enjoy it, learn from the old ways and have fun taping up old crispy cloth covered conductors. :thumbup:


I usually just shrink wrap them or replace them


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> I usually just shrink wrap them or replace them


how do you replace a cable that goes into a finished wall that the customer isnt willing to let you demolish?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> how do you replace a cable that goes into a finished wall that the customer isnt willing to let you demolish?


That's when I shrink wrap it...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> That's when I shrink wrap it...


You must have a decent boss. the idiot i work for buys the cheapest tape that might as well be called "plastic strap in a roll" aka jap wrap.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You must have a decent boss. the idiot i work for buys the cheapest tape that might as well be called "plastic strap in a roll" aka jap wrap.


I work for my dad and my best friends dad. They don't screw around.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> I work for my dad and my best friends dad. They don't screw around.


I am envious. Thats pretty cool man.:thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I am envious. Thats pretty cool man.:thumbsup:


Haha. It's quite nice to be second in line no matter what. Very rarely will get any ****ty jobs. Also why I have the fully stocked van. Usually saves a few trips to the supply house.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> Haha. It's quite nice to be second in line no matter what. Very rarely will get any ****ty jobs. Also why I have the fully stocked van. Usually saves a few trips to the supply house.


Sounds like my last job. id gladly take a $2 pay cut to go back there, with full time hours.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Joe.,

I hope they did disconnect the old gaz supply to the old gaz luminaire for safety reason.

I have ran into couple of them before and it can spook ya if not watch out with them espcally with some ceiling lumiaires if you do see old black iron pipes be extra carefull with them and be aware where is the gaz shutoff valve is located.

I have one went off on moi as soon I heard gaz seeping out first thing is try to thread it back on quick and go the gaz shut off valve and inspect the system to make sure it is complety disconnected.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You must have a decent boss. the idiot i work for buys the cheapest tape that might as well be called "plastic strap in a roll" aka jap wrap.


My boss don't buy me good tape .........












Man up TOOL_5150, it is embarrassing. :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> Joe.,
> 
> I hope they did disconnect the old gaz supply to the old gaz luminaire for safety reason.
> 
> ...


Haha. Yeah. All the gas is shut off.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> I work for my dad and my best friends dad. They don't screw around.


This also explains my odd hours for the other thread that I have.


----------



## TTW (Sep 14, 2012)

Some of that stuff might be worth something on ebay, people collect weird stuff...:no:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Another. I'm thinking of selling te old fixtures on clist or eBay. And maybe cleaning them up.


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

reminds me when I did some work at The Red Lion Inn in Stockbridge Ma.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> My boss don't buy me good tape .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right, like im going to go into details. I wouldnt be surprised if he was a member here.


----------

